# Under New Management



## David Pence

The time has come to pass TTF to a new owner.

I've truly enjoyed and have been proud to have hosted The Tolkien Forum for all these years, but I simply do not have the time to properly do so any longer. I know this is sudden, but now is as good a time as any for these changes to take place.

The new owners will be posting soon.

More to come ...


----------



## Starbrow

Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## David Pence

It's been my pleasure.

Who knows, maybe now you all will get those banners you've been pining for.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This website has always had a special spot in my heart, thank you Dapence for all you've done.


----------



## Halasían

Thanks for all the fish! 

*is off saving threads and posts that are dear*


----------



## Alcuin

It’s been a wonderful site, Dave. Thank you for all you’ve done. I hope the new owners are as good as you have been.


----------



## jordanr

Hi all!

New guy here. Working on server at moment. May be some downtime.

Richard


----------



## Gothmog

Hi Richard. Good to have you aboard


----------



## Sméagol

Shames you has to leaves us. Now who will gives us fishes?


----------



## Halasían

dunno Gollum... but if you want to eat SPAM, there seems to be an abundance of ads appearing on this board.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

There has been and I think I'm the only active moderator right now. I check a few times daily and ban/delete any spam that I can but it just never stops...


----------



## Persephone

Erestor Arcamen said:


> There has been and I think I'm the only active moderator right now. I check a few times daily and ban/delete any spam that I can but it just never stops...



Well, if it hasn't been said before. THANK YOU.


----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> There has been and I think I'm the only active moderator right now. I check a few times daily and ban/delete any spam that I can but it just never stops...




Appreciate your efforts much!
There must not be a trap on the registration here as I see a lot of these ads appearing on the profile posts as well.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I thought they setup a question for joining but it must not be super difficult. I always check recent activity so that I can see when they set their home pages and profile posts too and then ban em all


----------



## jordanr

I just updated the questions. Thank you Erestor for keeping the site clean! Please let me know if there is spam.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Glad to be of service, there has been daily in the morning but I take care of it.


----------

